# what colors will these be?



## jacksonhayes79 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a bb red rooster and a white tail buff hen and a wheaten hen. What colors could these chicks be?


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't wait to find out. When will your eggs hatch?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha. That was my thought. Isn't nature wonderful? I suppose we could speculate genetic outcomes. I think it would be move fun to look at photos after they hatch. I love baby chick photos!


----------

